# Shore Fish finder



## Bucknut937 (Jun 4, 2010)

i was looking if they have anything for being on shore and being able to use a fish finder


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

humminbird makes a smart cast system. pretty cool when it works. the sonar unit battery goes dead quickly. i know there are a few other companies that make portable units that you attach the transducer to your line and cast it out and reel it in


----------

